# does this forum notify via email?



## dlleno (Apr 5, 2012)

Just curious, as I haven't seen any emails from the forum, and didn't see the profile to turn on instant email notification.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 5, 2012)

When you post, click the Attachments and Other options just below the text window and select notify me of replies.


----------



## dlleno (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks


----------



## dlleno (Apr 10, 2012)

still not getting any emails.... nothing in spam folder either, and topics like this one even show that notifications are enabled (I see the "unnotifiy" button), and on the "attachments and other options" the box "notify me of replies" is checked. sorry for my oversights here I must be missing something silly


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 10, 2012)

E-mails have occasionally been troublesome with the SMF forum software. New software is on the near horizon which might fix this, and certainly has a lot of nice features.


----------

